# workbenches?



## henry9419 (Nov 18, 2010)

im planning on building a new workbench over my spring break the week after next, i need some ideas to incorporate, and id like to see some pics of your benches whether you bought or built them, preferably built though, thanks guys!!


----------



## DosNueve (Feb 18, 2012)

Lot of storage is always good. I built one a few years back, wish i would have incorporated some drawers for storage.......who know maybe that will be my next project.


----------



## henry9419 (Nov 18, 2010)

do you have any pics

drawers....hmmmm only problem is that my tools stop at a circular saw, sawzall, hammer drill, and a regular drill...think that about covers it...

unless i can use the shop at school


----------



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

All I've used were Craftsaman workbenches with the drawers on one side.I was patient and when they went on sale I bought them. I am not sure if they still make those, I looked on the Sears website and could not find what I had bought, been a few years. Good luck to you! Perhaps making one out of wood might be cheaper/easier.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Lots of good ideas in here:
http://forums.mtbr.com/tooltime/whats-your-shop-look-like-thread-600073.html


----------



## MiWolverine (Jun 15, 2009)

I bought my bench because I no longer have the tools to build my own. The one in the link below was only $40. It did come with cheap particle board for the shelves and bench top, but after I destroy that I will buy some thick plywood or something. Pretty decent bench for my needs and didn't cost all that much.

My Bench


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm doing this bench and some pegboard behind it.

Stainless Steel Work Table - Various Sizes - Sam's Club

Doesn't have storage underneath, but is an almost indestructible bench that I can store stuff under and will stay with me.

-Tom


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

I've had several benches, all of which were very basic. Just over waist high, with lots of open space to work on stuff. A few things around the work bench that I find key:

1-Table vise on the corner
2-Peg board behind it for tools
3-Storage underneath for things like cable, housing and a pump

*edit: I also like benches that have some type of waterproof coating or sealant to protect them from lubricants and grease. Sure makes clean-up easier.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I made something that I wanted to be portable. I took an old Yakima roof rack display (metal frame with two shelves) and bolted casters to the bottom and put on a wood top that I painted. It was the perfect size and holds most of my tools. From there I mounted a Park bench mount stand, truing stand and 4" vise. It is perfect for my needs and I can roll it from garage to garage, or even out on the driveway if it's a nice day. When I have my own garage I will have a much nicer setup but for right now this is more than I could ever ask for.


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

An old office desk can be a great place to start.


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

"2x4 Basics" workbenches are pretty cool, and customizable in size (buy the legs, and cut 2x4's to preferred lengths), here are some examples


----------



## DosNueve (Feb 18, 2012)

henry9419 said:


> do you have any pics
> 
> drawers....hmmmm only problem is that my tools stop at a circular saw, sawzall, hammer drill, and a regular drill...think that about covers it...
> 
> unless i can use the shop at school


I cheated.......Add-A-Drawer - 12in. x 18in. x 3in. Size | Storage Drawers | Northern Tool + Equipment


----------



## estabro (Oct 9, 2009)

trhoppe said:


> I'm doing this bench and some pegboard behind it.
> 
> Stainless Steel Work Table - Various Sizes - Sam's Club
> 
> ...


This I like.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

i made a workbench out of only 2x4s 3/4ply and pegboard. only used 3 lengths of 2x4s minus the shelf supports with 2 shelves underneath.

the design is stupid simple and you could resize it to whatever you need. i kinda wish i had made a half-wide bench because of the limited space in my new appt. could have made it modular or something. oh well. 

i can post pics/plans after i take them if you would like


----------



## SeaHag (Jul 14, 2011)

I just built my first bench last month. The project came out great. I built the table top like a wall with "studs" every 16". I got a very solid tip before I started that i'm very glad I took to heart and that was to design the bench so that the shelf under the workbench could fit 5 gallon pails above and below which really makes for functional storage space.

I also ran the rear support legs up through the table top and affixed a full 4'X8' peg board panel to them.


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

I have an old kitchen island on casters that I painted to match the garage and some peg board mounted above it. The work bench can easily be moved and locked into place any where in my garage. I love it!
















Sorry about the stupid mountain bike being in the way.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Agreed on using old, non-bench specific furniture. Bought a credenza for $24, attached some pegboard, and done. I didn't even know what a credenza was when I walked into the ReStore.


----------



## neex (Mar 30, 2005)

Who makes that stand if you don't mind me asking? With the colour scheme I was thinking Cycleops but I've never seen anything much like that before. Just curious really.
Cool shop.:thumbsup:

A.


----------



## rePhil (Jun 12, 2006)

I found a set of kitchen cabinets, turned them into a 10' bench by decking them over with 3/4" plywood. Then some masonite over the top. 
I also have a the typical 2x4 workbench with castors.


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

neex said:


> Who makes that stand if you don't mind me asking? With the colour scheme I was thinking Cycleops but I've never seen anything much like that before. Just curious really.
> Cool shop.:thumbsup:
> 
> A.


Assuming you are referring to my stand since it is the only one in here. It is a Nashbar basic bike stand. I wouldn't have chosen it but it was a gift from my parents. Now that I have it I don't know how I ever did any maintenance without one. I am actually very happy with it. It folds up out of the way and is plenty sturdy for my one bike household. If you have cables that run along your down tube then I would stay away since they may or may not work with it. Thanks for the compliments. My shop was the very first major project in my house and I think it has turned out great. It will only get better with time.


----------



## MrBadger (Apr 4, 2010)

I built a nice bench with ash planks and some oak on 2x4 legs. It's about 8 foot long and 3 1/2 foot wide with a 'well' in the middle and weighs an absolute ton. I made a full length shelf underneath and use wooden wine boxes as storage. I can fit 6 wine boxes on the shelf and another 6 underneath on the floor. I also have a 1 ton vice permanently attached and the means to fit smaller screw-on vices here and there. It's a bit 'rustic' looking but it's as solid as all hell!!


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

I would like to see some pics badger.


----------



## MrBadger (Apr 4, 2010)

Here you go. Cell phone pics are not the best and the bench is crammed into another shed while i do some work on bike shed roof but you should get the idea.
Oh, and the photo link thing has never worked for me on here so apologies for that also.


----------



## MrBadger (Apr 4, 2010)

I'll try again!!!
in Welshpool, United Kingdom - photo by numbskull22 - Pinkbike.com
in Welshpool, United Kingdom - photo by numbskull22 - Pinkbike.com
in Welshpool, United Kingdom - photo by numbskull22 - Pinkbike.com
in Welshpool, United Kingdom - photo by numbskull22 - Pinkbike.com
in Welshpool, United Kingdom - photo by numbskull22 - Pinkbike.com
in Welshpool, United Kingdom - photo by numbskull22 - Pinkbike.com


----------



## Dad Man Walking (Sep 7, 2004)

MrBadger said:


> I'll try again!!!


That looks like something I'd expect to see in an English country garden shed alright. I'm loving that brick floor.

Here is mine, straight from American suburbia hell (or purgatory, at least):










I made mine from a factory maple bench top - 60" x 30". The base cabinet is made from a sheet (or two, I forget) of maple cabinet-grade plywood, and has shelving and drawers inside. The left side holds a woodworking vice and I keep a small 4" bench vice on the right side. The 2-1/2" thick top is heavy as all get-out and the whole thing is very stable.

I built it up over a weekend using a table saw and a few other miscellaneous power tools, but the whole thing could have been built with just a circular saw if I was patient. It's been a workhorse for us, and was worth the effort put into making it nearly 20 years ago. (yep...I'm that old)


----------



## henry9419 (Nov 18, 2010)

SeaHag said:


> I just built my first bench last month. The project came out great. I built the table top like a wall with "studs" every 16". I got a very solid tip before I started that i'm very glad I took to heart and that was to design the bench so that the shelf under the workbench could fit 5 gallon pails above and below which really makes for functional storage space.
> 
> I also ran the rear support legs up through the table top and affixed a full 4'X8' peg board panel to them.


this one i like  id like to do something like that but there is a pipe that runs all along the wall and is about 4-6" in diameter and maye 3-4' off the ground :/ i think img gonna bolt a 2x4 to the wall below it (just remembered another problem...the pipe doesnt run parrallel to the floor...it slants a bit...) that will be parallel to the floor and start building off that...cinderblock walls...yummy...time to borrow dads hammer drill...ohh and i got some pegboard today...

edit: just started working on plans in sketchup....overall length is 96" depth is 30" and bench height is 36" ill post pics later, too tired atm


----------



## henry9419 (Nov 18, 2010)

heres the partly finished plan:









heres the finished (almost) the board in the back will actually pegboard, and under that shelf will be lights:


----------



## Whatbrakes (Nov 17, 2010)

Lots of ideas from free give away cabinets to places like harbor freight.


Or even cheaper
[IMG]
edit to add:
I posted the pics but they were [B]HUGE![/B]
If you search their sight you will find a few I think are priced good. I like the idea of making my own from a non work bench. YMMV


----------



## neex (Mar 30, 2005)

Paul.C said:


> Assuming you are referring to my stand since it is the only one in here. It is a Nashbar basic bike stand. I wouldn't have chosen it but it was a gift from my parents. Now that I have it I don't know how I ever did any maintenance without one. I am actually very happy with it. It folds up out of the way and is plenty sturdy for my one bike household. If you have cables that run along your down tube then I would stay away since they may or may not work with it. Thanks for the compliments. My shop was the very first major project in my house and I think it has turned out great. It will only get better with time.


Yes Paul, that's the one I was curious about. Thanks for the insight and feedback. It looks unique compared to most of the others even if it isn't the best. Take care. A.


----------



## dirkdaddy (Sep 4, 2007)

Your design looks promising but remember you will need to reinforce the horizontal plywood top for any sort of rigidity. best is if you have a friend with a Kreg tool to borrow and show you how it works, I was skeptical for year but got one and its amazing how fast you can make sturdy cabinets.

For your top, I'd double it thickness and then make under top brace that's doubled thick (1.5") vertical to the ground and bolted to back side of legs, you can screw the bottom plywood to it striaght down and then glue and screw (from bottom) the top sheet on. Ok, I've been known to overkill stuff but workbenches need to be HD to be any good.

PS. love that maple bench, looks fine. good job.


----------



## Whatbrakes (Nov 17, 2010)

I pick this up last night off craigslist for free. I'm sure I can turn it into something workable.


----------



## henry9419 (Nov 18, 2010)

Whatbrakes said:


> I pick this up last night off craigslist for free. I'm sure I can turn it into something workable.


Niceee def a lot of storage space, looks sturdy too, im looking on garbage nights to see if theres anything good


----------



## Whatbrakes (Nov 17, 2010)

henry9419 said:


> Niceee def a lot of storage space, looks sturdy too, im looking on garbage nights to see if theres anything good


I'm thinking maybe casters. 
Plenty of stuff out there for free usually. If you have a free cycle in your area, that's a good place along with craigslist to post a (want ad).


----------



## neex (Mar 30, 2005)

The work surface itself was a freebie from the HR office. The board itself needs better organization but it works for now. All other tools are in cabinets along with scads of tubes, spare parts, etc.

....so I cleaned up a little believe it or not. I'm still trying to come up with a crafty idea for tire and wheelset storage as I have them in multiple locations (same deal for frames). Most of the mtb are generally not in the shop room. I try to keep the auto/home shop stuff separate but they mix from time to time. I am in the process of fixing the lighting situation with some 8ft runs and one over the bench. As you can see, the other side of things needs a hug. Sorry for the mess.


A.


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 13, 2007)

clewttu said:


> "2x4 Basics" workbenches are pretty cool, and customizable in size (buy the legs, and cut 2x4's to preferred lengths), here are some examples


^this.

My 2x4 Basics bench is buried somewhere in this thread. It doubles as a ski tuning bench in the wintertime. Love it.


----------



## evrac (Sep 28, 2005)

I had a steel frame welded up and put a wooden top on it.

Here's a really bad pic I got by converting from solidworks -> pdf -> screencap -> .jpg

photograph in the home workshop thread here, post #221:

http://forums.mtbr.com/tooltime/whats-your-shop-look-like-thread-600073-9.html#post8821816


----------

